# OT - fun



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

read this in the general thread
go check if any nba players are born on the same day you were

http://www.databasebasketball.com/players/playerbdays.htm

im born on the same day as these players 

Anderegg, Bob 1959-1959
Burns, Evers 1993-1993
Frazier, Will 1965-1965
Matthews, Wes 1980-1989
Mccarty, Kelly 1998-1998
*Miller, Reggie* 1987-
Nash, Bob 1972-1978
Ohanlon, Fran 1970-1970
*Redd, Michael* 2000-2005
Roth, Doug 1989-1989
Truitt, Ansley 1972-1972
*Villanueva, Charlie* 2005-2005


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Can't give away my secret,but man you are lucky.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

/\ you can't let ppl know what date you're born??

Only notable name who shares the same birthday as me is Danny Ferry, woopie doo


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I am born on the same day as Ray Allen. :biggrin: 

*rushes outside to practice 3pt shot*

:biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Player Name (playing years)
Gaines, David 1967-1967
Gilmore, Walt 1970-1970
Halbert, Chuck 1946-1950
Harris, Devin 2004-2005
Jones, Dwight 1973-1982
Jones, Wil 1969-1977
Knowles, Rod 1968-1968
Stansbury, Terence 1984-1986
Vaught, Loy 1990-2000
Williams, Brandon 1997-2002
Worthy, James 1982-1993


There is my list!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Clifton, Nat 1950-1957
*Harper, Derek 1983-1998*
Kalafat, Ed 1954-1956
*O'neal, Jermaine 1996-2005*
Parsley, Charlie 1949-1949
*Pierce, Paul 1998-2005*
*Rivers, Doc 1983-1995*
Theus, Reggie 1978-1990
Zawoluk, Robert 1952-1954


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Alford, Steve 1987-1990
Amaya, Ashraf 1995-1996
Babic, Milos 1990-1991
*Baker, Vin* 1993-2005
Johnson, Frank 1981-1993
Lee, George 1960-1967
Penney, Kirk 2003-
*Reynolds, George* 1969-1969
*Rose, Malik* 1996-2005
Shannon, Earl 1946-1948
Toney, Andrew 1980-1987
Walton, Lloyd 1976-1980
Wright, Larry 1976-1981


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Player Name (playing years)
Diogu, Ike 2005-2005
Hassett, Joey 1977-1982
Kendrick, Frank 1974-1974
Livingston, Shaun 2004-2005
Mccracken, Paul 1972-1976
Neumann, Johnny 1971-1977
Newmark, Dave 1968-1970
Pope, Mark 1997-2003
Price, Mike 1970-1972
Rogers, Willie 1968-1968
Shea, Bob 1946-1946
Spoelstra, Art 1954-1957
Taylor, Vince 1982-1982
Wilkins, Gerald 1985-1998
Williams, Kevin 1983-1988
Wydner, A.j. 1990-1990

And Yao Ming's birthday is just one day behind mine :wink:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Scrub city for my b day
No sexy names on my list at all.

Alcorn, Gary 1959-1960
Bartels, Ed 1949-1950
Holman, Denny 1967-1967
Iverson, Willie 1968-1968
Tannenbaum, Sid 1947-1948
Wheeler, Tyson 1998-1998
Williams, Monty 1994-2002


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Not much for me either.

Ford, Jake 1970-1971
Hamilton, Zendon 2000-2005
Hart, Jason 2000-2005
Lee, David 2005-2005
Shammgod, God 1997-1997


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Barkley, Charles 1984-1999*
Churchwell, Robert 1995-1995
*Marbury, Stephon 1996-2005*
Marshall, Rawle 2005-2005
Nembhard, Ruben 1996-1996
Oleynick, Frank 1975-1976
Wagner, Milt 1987-1990


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I am born on the same day as Ray Allen. :biggrin:
> 
> *rushes outside to practice 3pt shot*
> 
> :biggrin:


i have the same bday and wade.

*runs outside to practice not being short and unathletic*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ Yeah, like you can practice your height. lol. 
Hey, which btw reminds me of the TNT NBA comercial which featured Ali G. and B.Wallace
Click it 
here, take a look


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Player Name (playing years)
Ariza, Trevor 2004-2005
Budko, Walter 1948-1951
Davis, Warren 1967-1972
Hawkins, Robert 1975-1978
Ollrich, Gene 1949-1949
*Richmond, Mitch 1988-2001*
Schaus, Fred 1949-1953

thats about it


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

These are the people who share my b-day

Johnson, Stew 1967-1975
Mccants, Mel 1989-1989
Miskiri, Jason 1999-1999
Pierce, Ricky 1982-1997
Rogers, Roy 1996-1999


I have know idea who any of these people are. Meh!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jworth said:


> Shammgod, God


Best name ever.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Garcia, Alex 2003-
Hassell, Trenton 2001-2005
*Johnson, Kevin* 1987-1999---Old School... haha
Parkinson, Jack 1949-1949


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hakeem said:



> Best name ever.


lol yeah. you gotta be semi-famous if you have that name.


----------

